# Halogen 1157 bulbs



## NightShift (Jun 27, 2001)

I was looking at some sites for some halogen 1157 bulbs for my car and I need a second opinion. Jcwhitney is selling bulbs for $19.98/pair @ 30w/8w. which seems like a ripoff compared to these other two sites: 

http://www.classicgarage.com/classicgarage/hal11bul1.html 
50w/15w
2 - $15
--------------------------- 

http://www.taillightking.com/light_bulbs.htm 
55/10 watt
2 - $15

Does anyone have an opinion on which site is better or seen them advertised cheaper anywhere else? Also has anyone used these and seen a big increase in light output? Thanks


----------



## DavidW (Jun 27, 2001)

You have some excellent questions and requests. But I'm moving this to the General Light Discussion forum. A subtle difference between the two forums -- lights carried by a person or mounted on a person's head vs. mounted on a vehicle. But I hope to keep the forum topics seperate. I'm moving your post over there where members can respond.


----------



## NightShift (Jun 27, 2001)

"General Flashlight and Headlamp Discussion 
If you can carry it or put it on your head this is the place for discussion. "

You can carry one of these bulbs


----------



## dano (Jun 28, 2001)

1157 bulbs are almost always used in tail/stop lights, especially in American made cars, and some Hondas...Why would you want a 50watt stoplight? Car headlights usually run 55w on low beam, 65 watt on high beam. Maybe you're thinking of a 9004 bulb, which is a halogen insert type of headlight??

--dan


----------



## NightShift (Jun 28, 2001)

no, they ARE 1157 bulbs, but just with the halogen gas which make them brighter. I was looking for a way to increase the brightness of my brake lights and it seems like the way to do it. If you take a look at the links, you can see them.


----------



## dano (Jun 28, 2001)

O.K., cool...my goof up...those would make some seriously bright brakelites...I wonder if the heat would melt the lenses?...?...

--dan


----------



## Brock (Jun 28, 2001)

They are also used on larger boats as cabin lights. I have changed a couple of them over to halogen. They are much brighter, but attract more bugs


----------



## NightShift (Jun 28, 2001)

Wow, you know how the standard 1157 bulbs are rated around 27w/8w? and the highest halogen 1157 bulbs i've seen were like 50w/15w.
Well, i came across this site that advertises "1157 Ultra White Halogen Signal Bulbs (twist mount, 2 contacts on bottom, 12V 80W)" ...........80 watts??? Thats an awful lot huh? I e-mailed them asking if that figure was accurate...if so I might consider those instead




Its >>>here<<< if you wanna check it out. Its right above the light blue heading. What do YOU think of this? lol


----------



## NightShift (Jun 29, 2001)

I hope they dont melt the lenses, but i'd be willing to try them anyway 
If it comes to that, i'll wire a minature 12v fan into the parking/brake lights so when they receive power the fan turns and cools the taillight assembly. Of course i'd have to cut a small hole in the back of the taillight to mount the fan but im sure i'd have fun doing it, lol

Oh yea, i found this comparison of the halogen to the regular bulb...its a motorcycle though but gives the idea:


http://hometown.aol.com/NightShft8/halogentable.html


----------



## NightShift (Jun 29, 2001)

Forget it, they messed up....its actually 50w/30w and they changed it on the site. Geesh, wonder how many other things are advertised wrong on that site.
Ordered 2 pair of the halogen 1157's...hope there's a pleasing difference in light output....hate waiting, grr


----------

